# Sig P229 problems



## tbear6357 (May 2, 2008)

I've owned a Sig P229 SAS since last August and have had three extrators fail by snapping off the jaw. I'm wondering whether anyone else has run into this problem as well. I also own a P229R and a P250 but haven't fired them anywhere near the 4000 rounds I've put through the SAS (up until this last failure it was my carry weapon).
Sig doesn't seem to concerned though, they just keep telling me to send it in for repair. So much for "To hell and back reliability".


----------



## tbear6357 (May 2, 2008)

*Sig P229 Update*

For all those people who viewed, Sig has offered to replace my SAS with a brand new one once I new who to talk to in the organization. I guess it just goes to show you if you talk to enough people, someone will hear you.

End of thread.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Glad it was resolved.. Sounds like that particular weapon had "from Sig and Back reliability" :mrgreen: Glad they stood behind it in the end.


----------



## Toaster (5 mo ago)

Not satisfied. I had this issue sent it in, they sent it back saying no problem and that I was most likely Limp wristing. Of course we've had no new purchases since then. But upsetting having a 2lb paper weight


----------

